# Changes to DWA license (TV programme)



## larry sanders (May 13, 2009)

Hi we're making a TV programme about proposed changes to the DWA license, have you got, will you get one, will it make any difference?

I'm looking for pet owners to take part whose animal should be, or is covered. Can you help? You need to be in the midlands area or on the south coast and up for an interview with your pet. Your exact location does not have to be revealed.

Many thanks. 

(Contact me through the forum to start off and then I'll give you my details)


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Larry,

you are likely to find a degree of reluctance to your request as most enthusiasts are secretive.

I'd also like to point out that if you are looking for people with DWA species 99.9% will state that these are not "pets".

That might sound picky but as an enthusiast when people ask why I keep dangerous pets I state I do not!

Gs


----------



## larry sanders (May 13, 2009)

Many thanks for the tip. I do understand your concerns, however this programme is not looking to expose individuals. It's investigating whether the license system is working or not and whether changing it will be of benefit.

Thanks again!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

larry sanders said:


> Many thanks for the tip. I do understand your concerns, however this programme is not looking to expose individuals. It's investigating whether the license system is working or not and whether changing it will be of benefit.
> 
> Thanks again!


Best of luck in your quest!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Maybe it will be best to contact shops rather than individuals. Shops like AmeyZoo and Shropshire Exotics who deal with DWAs everyday.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

What are the changes?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> What are the changes?


Various proposals to makes it the same across the country and to make it bi-annual.

Will it happen?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Larry,
> 
> you are likely to find a degree of reluctance to your request as most enthusiasts are secretive.
> 
> ...


I agree with Graham, I also rememer a program last year about DWA changes in Northern Ireland, that was less than favourable towards DWA keepers.


----------



## Deli--x (Apr 18, 2009)

I know I do not own any DWA animals and have no desire to keep any but surely if you want to show people how wonderful these animals can be and show the nation that DWA holders aren't idiots that don't understand the needs of the animals or someone trying to show off what animals they have but you're responsible and that you appreciate the nature of the animal. This programme could show people how great these animals are.


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

SiUK said:


> I agree with Graham, I also rememer a program last year about DWA changes in Northern Ireland, that was less than favourable towards DWA keepers.


 
I'd agree there was only one bloke in the whole program that showed DWA or indeed reptile keepers in a good light. The rest was every loser and prick they could find in the hobby here. 2 of the people they had chosen was a shop owner that had lost his pet shop license here for cruelty to animals and another nutter who was eating fuzzies and locusts in the 
program. He had also been in trouble in the past for animal welfare issues.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Deli--x said:


> I know I do not own any DWA animals and have no desire to keep any but surely if you want to show people how wonderful these animals can be and show the nation that DWA holders aren't idiots that don't understand the needs of the animals or someone trying to show off what animals they have but you're responsible and that you appreciate the nature of the animal. This programme could show people how great these animals are.


Thats a valid point of view, however many keepers are keeping their heads down for a number of reasons possibly including the following.

Joe public has a big enough problem with the likes of corn snakes and pythons whats he/she going to say when they see their next door neighbour has a bunch of Cobras etc!

"Oh its dangerous to little Jimmy", "This will affect my house value", and so on.

The perception of Herp keepers is a complex one made even more problematic when DWA species are involved.


----------

